# Minneapolis CL 38 Zep



## Hawthornecrazy (Jan 31, 2016)

There was 38 Zep on the Minneapolis CL all original bike this afternoon I wasn't quick enough to get it I was wondering if anyone on here got that incredible deal.


----------



## spoker (Feb 1, 2016)

was one of those [funny]ads with only a emal to reply to,i emailed 3 times 20 min after it was posted,no response,if its a super deal and they only supply an email to respond i think someone either offerd more money or they pulled it because or so much response,if you noticed they had $150 or obo,alot of times the better the deal is the stinker it is!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 1, 2016)

Anyone have a pic? Deal or fake ad, be cool to see what it was.


----------



## spoker (Feb 1, 2016)

i sent a pic to a friend of mine but i deleted the one i had


----------



## spoker (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## spoker (Feb 1, 2016)

there ya go! 150 or best offer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll take it!


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 1, 2016)

lol...I'll take 5!


----------



## mrg (Feb 1, 2016)

Looks mostly OG except  seat, bars & hard to find chain guard, someone got a good deal ?? maybe?


----------



## spoker (Feb 1, 2016)

Rumor has it that its goin to cali


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 1, 2016)

spoker said:


> Rumor has it that its goin to cali



Don't they all?


----------



## spoker (Feb 3, 2016)

evidently the bike is still in mn,says he is takin offers,the latest one he has is $1750.00,whatever!!!!!!!!


----------

